# Cuddling after Sexual Intercourse, what do you think of this?



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

There's an article that I have read, which emphazises the importance of cuddling after having sex. It says that it significantly reduces stress and makes the couple's emotional connection stronger. I'm a virgin, so I can't say anything about it. But for those who have sex: 

Do you cuddle after having sex?
Is it important for you?
Do you agree what the article says about cuddling? Yes, no? Why?
Do you feel that it makes your connection with your partner stronger?

Here's the link: Sex: The Art of Cuddling : Urban Monarch 

Please read it before answering. It's not that long.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Do you cuddle after having sex? I've only had sex once but yea that one time.... after doing sexual stuff I usually cuddle as well

Is it important for you? yes very 

Do you agree what the article says about cuddling? Yes, no? Why? Sort of... seems kind of formulaic .... like oh now is the time to cuddle. But that's just surface level stuff. Cuddling is the result of something else. Just because you decide to cuddle doesn't mean that you have a reason to.... it may mean that you read an article where it says it's important. So yea... I think cuddling is something that is a result of a strong connection but hey. then again... cuddling can actually create intimacy and bring you closer if you decide to do it I suppose. But you have to want to.... at some point. 

Do you feel that it makes your connection with your partner stronger? Yes.... but like I said before it's not so much that I decide to cuddle and then the connection gets stronger. It's that we have a strong connection and I feel the need to express that and love that person so cuddling becomes a must and then THAT increases it..... the genuine feeling behind it is what makes cuddling .... good. I dunno. I think I'm going in circles here.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you cuddle after having sex? Not really.

Is it important for you? Nope.

Do you agree what the article says about cuddling? Yes, no? Why? Not at all, we're all different, some people might feel pressured into cuddling because that's what society considers normal, so they're doing something they might not necessarily want to do, which is stressful for them.

Do you feel that it makes your connection with your partner stronger? Nope.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

> Do you cuddle after having sex?


 Yes, and I also fall asleep right away. I also have a Cal King sized bed so it's okay to move away from each other after awhile and feel like you can stretch out and be on two different planets. It's awesome. 



> Is it important for you?


It is somewhat important to at least have a caress afterwards. However I am guilty of sometimes immediately falling asleep. I often miss my ESFJ ex who always wanted me to sleep on his chest throughout the night. That was nice while it lasted. I've never felt so safe and relaxed before. 



> Do you agree what the article says about cuddling?


 I agree that it can be very important and validating. 



> Do you feel that it makes your connection with your partner stronger?


 I just think it can be very validating and comforting. But after awhile it can get too hot and sweaty. Especially if the sex was really good. Now hoping out of bed immediately afterwards, is another story. Not cool.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

jdmn said:


> There's an article that I have read, which emphazises the importance of cuddling after having sex. It says that it significantly reduces stress and makes the couple's emotional connection stronger. I'm a virgin, so I can't say anything about it. But for those who have sex:
> 
> Do you cuddle after having sex?
> Is it important for you?
> ...


Cuddling is such a nice thing. My body temperature is actually quite high, so i don't enjoy too much of that after the fact. but a little is good...and lots prior is ok too


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

jdmn said:


> There's an article that I have read, which emphazises the importance of cuddling after having sex. It says that it significantly reduces stress and makes the couple's emotional connection stronger. I'm a virgin, so I can't say anything about it. But for those who have sex:
> 
> Do you cuddle after having sex?
> Is it important for you?
> ...



Well I sometimes think that my approach is like that of a man LOL. I will either lay back and close my eyes afterwards or get up and go do something. I don't mind cuddling but its not important to me at that moment.

I can see the merits of this but because I have other moments when it's more appropriate for me to be cuddly ie on couch watching TV or something), I don't feel that I have to cuddle for ages after sex. The way I see it is as long as I got my orgasm I'm happy :happy:. Of course it helps that I am secure in my relationship. If my spouse wasn't very good at giving compliments or being affectionate then I would probably crave that attention more. Luckily for me he always tells me how attracted to me he is so I feel very secure.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Do you cuddle after having sex? Yes, absolutely!
Is it important for you? Extremely, yes. I could do without sex in a relationship, but not cuddling. Sexual orgasms feel amazing, but nothing I have ever experienced feels better than an emotional orgasm (yes, they exist...for me, at least... :3). The high I get during cuddling permeates through my body, sprouting weightless wings from within myself and causing me to soar endlessly into what feels to me like a form of ecstasy. I can physically feel the stress evaporating from my body, into the shadowed clouds. 

Unfortunately, what comes up most come down; those clouds rain down that same soaking-wet recycled stress back into me for a later, not-so-intimate time.

This is, of course, my opinion and personal experience. It floats my boat very much so, but that's just me. I'm an extremely affection oriented and dependent person, so I am, of course, very biased.


----------



## Paul (Apr 12, 2010)

Cuddling is a definate YES !


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

I love cuddling in general, but after sex cuddling is the best cuddling. I make sure I cuddle after sex everytime. It is important but... I'm not really sure why.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

For me and my gf it is not the sexual act that is the most important. Much more important is that feeling of intimacy and appreciation that is best expressed through cuddling. 
We do that all the time, also because neither of us are that good with words anyway.


----------



## Kittie (Jun 5, 2010)

I think cuddling after sex is convenient. I think it shows how close you and your partner are,Its also cute to do that. It's comforting to.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Haven't had much sex at all but yes, after, before, and preferably during if possible! XD

Snuggling is really a key component to me, it would be how I connect, and get turned on as well. Just sex doesn't cut it for me and I'm not a huge fan of intercourse itself so...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Bask in the oxytocin bond. Yes.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Bask in the oxytocin bond. Yes.


I like to swim in it myself. Quite relaxing.

Cuddling is mandatory for me~ even if it's ridiculously warm~ usually this means just laying apart with our arms laying across each others~ or our legs meshing~

..._some _kind of after contact is needed. <3


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Let's just look at the opposite for a moment: If the guy hops out of bed and disappears afterward or gets on his computer and just leaves me there, I would feel like I'd been used. So yeah, LACK of cuddling / being close after sex leads me to feel like the relationship isn't that good.

Looking now back at the original questions, yes, I like to cuddle after sex; and the last guy I was with, we would go nuts and afterward just fall asleep in each other's arms. I really really like the feeling of someone's arm around me, and I like skin on skin contact. He liked being close to me and me to him. It's emotionally gratifying to me even apart from sex. If the weather is really hot or we can't sleep or something, sure, we wouldn't have to cuddle all the time, but I like it personally.

I'm not really into cuddle parties. I don't want people I don't know touching me all that once, but if it's someone I care about or am close to, that's a completely different story.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I like cuddling more than sex just straight up.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't see why it wouldn't be awesome.


----------



## njchick (Apr 8, 2010)

I feel shallow saying this but no, I don't need to cuddle after sex.


----------



## Medea (Jun 5, 2010)

jdmn said:


> There's an article that I have read, which emphazises the importance of cuddling after having sex. It says that it significantly reduces stress and makes the couple's emotional connection stronger. I'm a virgin, so I can't say anything about it. But for those who have sex:
> 
> Do you cuddle after having sex?
> Is it important for you?
> ...


-Yes I cuddle after sex
-Yes it's very important to me.
-I agree completely
-Again yes I agree

This now makes me really want to attend one of those cuddle parties. =(


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think I would cuddle someone after having sex with them, it seems like the two go well together.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Most likely would like to cuddle after sex.


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven (Jul 16, 2010)

Do you cuddle after having sex? ~Not if I can help it.
Is it important for you? ~Nuh-uh
Do you feel that it makes your connection with your partner stronger? ~Not really
I didn't read the article, simply because I'm not interested in it right now, but being physically close, or "cuddling" (shudders), is something I might like before or at some other random time. However, I'm not against hanging out and just talking or something. Not touching.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh man, do I love cuddling after a good work out. :blushed:


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

jdmn said:


> Do you cuddle after having sex?.


Sometimes, my husband likes to.



jdmn said:


> Is it important for you?.


Not really, sometimes I might feel like I need it but normally not related to sex.



jdmn said:


> Do you agree what the article says about cuddling? Yes, no? Why?.


I have only read this one article and do not have enough information to agree or disagree.



jdmn said:


> Do you feel that it makes your connection with your partner stronger?.


I have never thought about that before and would need time to analyze it.


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

I love cuddling. I don't know if this is weird for an INTP, but whatever. It's comfy.


----------



## Cauliflower (Jul 27, 2010)

Do you cuddle after having sex? Yes, I love it...

Is it important for you? For me having a partner who won't cuddle with me, is like having a partner who won't have sex with me....

Do you agree what the article says about cuddling? It sounds right, but I don't think so...I think some people would prefer having a partner that is less affectionate...

Do you feel that it makes your connection with your partner stronger? It makes me get attached, but I don't know if it makes the other person feel this way too, it depends...


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*Do you cuddle after having sex? *
Yes, most times.

*Is it important for you?*
Yes.

*Do you agree what the article says about cuddling? Yes, no? Why?*
Yes, simply because I know it shows affection.

*Do you feel that it makes your connection with your partner stronger?*
I'm not sure, but usually when we cuddle we talk utter crap, and that makes me feel closer.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sex without cuddling would be awful. :mellow:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Cuddling until we fall asleep would be ideal, but right now, I'd settle for the cuddling even without sex. It sounds really nice.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Do you cuddle after having sex? - Sometimes
Is it important for you? - No
Do you agree what the article says about cuddling? Yes, no? Why? - I think it depends on the person, not what some random "sex expert" (whatever those are... :dry says. I literally laughed at the "cuddling techniques" *rolls eyes*
Do you feel that it makes your connection with your partner stronger? - No


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*Do you cuddle after having sex?* YES.

*Is it important for you?* YES. 

*Do you agree what the article says about cuddling? Yes, no? Why?* YES. Because I love cuddling, why wouldn't I agree with it?

*Do you feel that it makes your connection with your partner stronger?* Well, yeah, if we just turned on our sides and felll asleep that wouldn't be as intimate. Plus, waking up in someone's arms is definitely not something you forget about them if you broke up and you're having a normal conversation with them, you find yourself remembering it since you have to force yourself from thinking about the sex. Or if you get a whiff of their smell, you remember smelling it first thing when you woke up. 

It's strange. I get all my girlfriends into snuggling, I even got a man snuggling before. I usually hold onto my girlfriend for the whole night as well or if I don't, when we're waking up we snuggle again. It's especially great in Winter. You won't be able to sleep alone if you get too used to it though. I made snuggling such an intimate thing between me and one of my exes that she could kiss me again after we'd broken up, but snuggling was too hard :crazy:. Also, it can completely lead to more sex. 

I'm so creepy. I should stop pulling girls down to my level of creepiness. I guess snuggles are just that good though that I can and succeed everytime.


----------



## Medea (Jun 5, 2010)

^I'd snuggle you.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

Cuddling sounds nice regardless of sex. It could be the "calm before the storm" as well as a nice way to wind down afterward... Or an intermission. :blushed:

I seriously need to get out and socialize more...


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

If I'm just with the person for sex I don't need to because I feel no connection to them, so if I got what I wanted I'm free to go. But if I like the person I usually love cuddling. It's nice to feel that closeness. It's very intimate and lovely.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Do you cuddle after having sex? Not with my current girlfriend. She gets hyper-sensitive after orgasm and can't really be touched all that much for a while.

Is it important for you? Not really. Cuddling is important, but when is a matter of convenience.

Do you agree what the article says about cuddling? Yes, no? Why? I don't disagree with it, but everyone is different and would have different cuddling needs.

Do you feel that it makes your connection with your partner stronger? Yes.


----------



## emily___ (Nov 23, 2010)

I LOVE cuddling my boyfriend!! Especially after sex! It just makes me feel all warm and happy inside :blushed: if you dint cuddle after I just feel used, like the person just wanted a leg over and doesn't actually care for me. But thats never happened with my boyfriend :happy:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Not if it's in the cuddle puddle.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

I like cuddling while i go to sleep. I don't want to talk after sex just cuddle and sleep


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

So my partner thinks he is fooling me with his spooning "cuddle". Yeah right. Just another position. Beware of the back door man. :tongue:


----------



## kexx (Nov 24, 2010)

Do you cuddle after having sex? Cuddling is like sex for me. I am a cuddle-fiend. <3
Is it important for you? Completely. Even if we don't have sex. I love to just lay there and talk.
Do you agree what the article says about cuddling? Yes, no? Why? Yessssssssssssssssssss.
Do you feel that it makes your connection with your partner stronger? Completely. If I were to have sex with someone and then be all "LOL GONNA GO PLAY SUM PS2!" I'd feel like a complete ass. D: Probably cause I've had shit like this happen to me. Haha...


----------

